# Unwanted Eggs?



## BrinnANDTorts (Jan 12, 2012)

I was wondering what people do with the eggs that their tortoises produce that they don't want ?.. 
One day down the road I will probably end up having eggs produced by my sulcatas and I was curious as to what people who don't want to hatch and sell tons of babies because there are already tons of sulcata hatchling available do with the eggs ?


----------



## jaizei (Jan 12, 2012)

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-What-do-you-do-with-your-eggs#axzz1jI1XC37S


----------



## BrinnANDTorts (Jan 12, 2012)

Okay so that's what I was wondering if its okay to just chop them up 
I mean there isn't like already a little tortoise in there that would feel it :/


----------



## jaizei (Jan 12, 2012)

BrinnANDGupta said:


> Okay so that's what I was wondering if its okay to just chop them up
> I mean there isn't like already a little tortoise in there that would feel it :/



Not right after they are laid - if you were to wait a while then yes. I'm a bit torn. Even though I realize it isn't a tortoise (yet) and understand the reasoning, I don't think I could destroy the eggs. Personally, I would more than likely just keep the sexes separated. 



On second thought, I should probably put a warning. It's a chicken grown in a petri dish. Some might find it graphic.
This is a chicken, not tortoise, but kinda tangentially related.
https://imgur.com/a/15fWJ


----------



## BrinnANDTorts (Jan 12, 2012)

jaizei said:


> BrinnANDGupta said:
> 
> 
> > Okay so that's what I was wondering if its okay to just chop them up
> ...



Yea I don't really want to have to chop up tortoise eggs unless I just had to


----------



## african cake queen (Jan 12, 2012)

and i cant even hatch a pancake. i dont think im going to have that problem. i dont think i could do the egg in.


----------



## dmmj (Jan 12, 2012)

I would feel bad for the female she spent all that time and energy and there you are chopping up all her hard work. I understand the reasons why you want to do so, but still I would feel bad for the female tortoise.


----------



## turtletaker101 (Jan 13, 2012)

are they fertilized?


----------



## Katherine (Jan 13, 2012)

I am that person. And I hem and haw about it A LOT : (


----------



## BrinnANDTorts (Jan 13, 2012)

If you can't separate each sex or find homes for all the eggs then you gotta do what you gotta do , chop chop.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jan 13, 2012)

momo said:


> and i cant even hatch a pancake. i dont think im going to have that problem. i dont think i could do the egg in.



How bout' Pancakes' N Eggs ? .......


"GOT BREAKY" ?


----------



## BrinnANDTorts (Jan 13, 2012)

momo said:


> and i cant even hatch a pancake. i dont think im going to have that problem. i dont think i could do the egg in.



I wish you could hatch the pancake eggs because thats the next kind of tortoise I want after I buy my three leopards


----------



## zesty_17 (Jan 14, 2012)

if i don't take the eggs out of my enclosures (fertile or not) the girls eat them.


----------



## GBtortoises (Jan 15, 2012)

I can't imagine such a thing as "unwanted eggs" when it comes to the tortoise hobby. _But_ if your concern is how to get rid of fertile eggs by destroying them-don't produce them in the first place. Don't put or keep males and females together. Or don't keep one or the other gender at all. Then there is no courtship, no mating and no fertile egg production. If, when a female matures and produces some eggs you'll know for certain that they aren't fertile if she has never been bred. Break them and mix them into a compost pile for garden or plants.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jan 15, 2012)

N2TORTS said:


> momo said:
> 
> 
> > and i cant even hatch a pancake. i dont think im going to have that problem. i dont think i could do the egg in.
> ...



Turtle and tortoise eggs are eaten in many cultures, so your idea is certainly an option.


----------



## zesty_17 (Jan 15, 2012)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> N2TORTS said:
> 
> 
> > momo said:
> ...



my turtles are like my children, i could never eat their eggs.


----------



## Benjamin (Jan 15, 2012)

The wife and I decided to prepare an omelet using four redfoot eggs last month. It was very rich, the yolks are huge. I have plans to add a male redfoot this year. I will try to hatch eggs in future then instead of eating them.


----------



## BrinnANDTorts (Jan 15, 2012)

GBtortoises said:


> I can't imagine such a thing as "unwanted eggs" when it comes to the tortoise hobby. _But_ if your concern is how to get rid of fertile eggs by destroying them-don't produce them in the first place. Don't put or keep males and females together. Or don't keep one or the other gender at all. Then there is no courtship, no mating and no fertile egg production. If, when a female matures and produces some eggs you'll know for certain that they aren't fertile if she has never been bred. Break them and mix them into a compost pile for garden or plants.



Well don't get me wrong I would love one day to be able to hatch and sell tortoises like so many people do , its amazing seeing pictures of all those babies coming out of their shells  ..its not that there "unwanted" I wish I could hatch all of them and either find homes for them or keep them but I don't think that is realistic because there are already so many sulcata babies and adults for sale. I think your right that the best thing is to just keep only one sex, which is hard if you really like to raise them up as babies and see them grow, or separate the sexes if you know you won't be able to keep all the babies or get rid of them. I would very much one day like to hatch a clutch of eggs, and I probably will and just keep the ones that don't find new homes. Or all of them because I would have a hard time parting with them..Mainly I would be scared they would go to bad homes. That's why I fixed my black Shar Pei instead of breeding her and selling her puppies like many people told me I should do. I feel bad because everyone is like "unwanted eggs?!?" lol like who doesn't want eggs. It's not that I don't want to be able to hatch all the babies in the world, its just that mainly with my sullies..I am not sure if I could get rid of the babies and I certainly can't keep ALL of them after multiple clutches. With Sullies its hard to just separate sexes because few males get along with one another so each male would then for have to be separated. Which is fine, I knew I was getting into that. I guess then the solution to that is incubate for females
Yea but don't get me wrong its not that I don't want the eggs, I should of rephrased that, its that I wouldn't know what to do with the babies after a while 





zesty_17 said:


> Terry Allan Hall said:
> 
> 
> > N2TORTS said:
> ...



Yes i feel the same I doubt I could just sit there and destroy their offspring eggs either..even if they aren't fertile yet they would have been. I understand that some people who maybe run rescues for sullies or other tortoises have to.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Jan 15, 2012)

With all the tortoise knowledge out there it is surprising to me that someone hasn't found a way to sterilize a tortoise the same as you would with a cat or dog. There must be a way to block the sperm/egg from reaching each other???? I understand the anatomy/biology is completely different, but there must be a way. (not wanting this to become an OT debate on tortoise condoms, although it could be quite funny heehee). Hmm, think this should be a new topic.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jan 15, 2012)

zesty_17 said:


> Terry Allan Hall said:
> 
> 
> > N2TORTS said:
> ...



OK...



DesertGrandma said:


> With all the tortoise knowledge out there it is surprising to me that someone hasn't found a way to sterilize a tortoise the same as you would with a cat or dog. There must be a way to block the sperm/egg from reaching each other???? I understand the anatomy/biology is completely different, but there must be a way. (not wanting this to become an OT debate on tortoise condoms, although it could be quite funny heehee). Hmm, think this should be a new topic.



I've often discussed neutering tortoises w/ my vet buddy...he's considering if there might be a suppliment to the diet, like saltpeter for Boy Scouts...


----------



## dmarcus (Jan 15, 2012)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> zesty_17 said:
> 
> 
> > Terry Allan Hall said:
> ...


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jan 15, 2012)

dmarcus said:


> Terry Allan Hall said:
> 
> 
> > I've often discussed neutering tortoises w/ my vet buddy...he's considering if there might be a suppliment to the diet, like saltpeter for Boy Scouts...




Another former Scout?


----------



## wellington (Jan 15, 2012)

OMG, I have never heard anyone else say that. "saltpeter" my mother always used to say that.
As for the eggs. A responsible breeder of any animal does not produce what he can not sell or keep if it doesn't sell. I am a very, very strong believer in responsible animal breeding. Good for you in realizing you do not have the room. But can you just put the eggs in the freezer or just out in the cold, instead of chopping them up. Not that I am against it, it just sounds so gruesome. 

Shar-pei owner
Also good for you, with spaying your Shar-Pei. I was a breeder, very responsible breeder of Shar-Pei years ago. Many people would sell you a Shar-Pei and tell you to breed it. They sold it for more money that way. Only about 1 out of 20 puppies of any breed should really be bred.

Unwanted/un-homed, animals is a very sad, sad situation that no one should contribute to! Just my opinion, wish it was everyone's!


----------



## dmarcus (Jan 15, 2012)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> dmarcus said:
> 
> 
> > Terry Allan Hall said:
> ...



No the military and it's something you heard a lot, especially in basic training...


----------



## GBtortoises (Jan 15, 2012)

dmarcus said:


> Terry Allan Hall said:
> 
> 
> > dmarcus said:
> ...



YEP!


----------

